# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Edhe 100 vite te lumtura ZaNe!!

## Arvima

E di se e kishe dje ditelindjen, po ne pamundesi te ta hapja dje, po ta hap sot nje teme edhe po te uroj edhe 100 vite plot suksese e lumturi e cdo gje te mire pac ne jete  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime dhe gezuar ditelindjen Zane mali  :buzeqeshje: 

Uroj t'ia kesh kaluar bukur dhe suksese & fat ne jete !!

*Happy Birthday To You!!*

----------


## hot_prinz

Ooo Zana, ma e mira pi krejtve e paska ditelindjen,
sa mire qe nuk t'kam afer, se ish dashte me t'shterngu e me ti bo eshtnat kikirika.  :Mos:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar zANë, pranoni urimet më të ngrohta, e festofsh në mënyrë sa më dinjitoze e të hareshme...
Paqir shëndet, fat, suksese, gëzime e lumturi pa kufi, po ashtu jetëgjatësi...*

----------


## broken_smile

edhe 100 Zane  :buzeqeshje:  qofsh e lumtur gjithmone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Keto i ke dhurate nga une ZaNe  :perqeshje: 





:-)))

----------


## Izadora

U befsh 100 vjec Zane  :buzeqeshje: 
Shendet dhe mbaresi te uroje :-))

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar Ditelindjen Zane, 100 vjece!

----------


## Archon

Gezuar ditelindjen,edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

> Keto i ke dhurate nga une ZaNe


 :syte zemra: 
Keto po qe i pelqej,i adhuroj.i dashuroj... lol
Por e di ti,qe ne krahasim me foton e pare dhe shkrimin tend qe ke bere aty,dhe ciltersin tende,nuk me duken asgje...!

Te falenderoj nga zemra e dashur  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## prishtina75

Zana te lutem kur do e arrishe ditlindjen e njeqinde, lajmrohu dhe na trego, deri atehere urime dhe shume fat per ty,  :shkelje syri:

----------


## zANë

*Albanez : Faleminderit i nderuar,fati dhe suksesi qoft edhe me ty gjithmone!

*hot_prinz : Me ate qe me the...edhe une po them shyqyr se jemi afer,lol.Thnx,thnx!

*Nje jete te gjate,ashtu sic e deshironi uroj ta keni edhe ju Z.Metbala!

*broken_smile : Te falenderoj shume,uroj mos te mungoj buzeqeshja asnjeher ...

*Izadora : Faleminderit shume...sy bukur  :buzeqeshje: 

*loneeagel : E dashur,faleminderit nga zemra!

*Archon  :buzeqeshje:  Rrofsh!

*Nete : Faleminderit shume :*

----------


## zANë

> Zana te lutem kur do e arrishe ditlindjen e njeqinde, lajmrohu dhe na trego, deri atehere urime dhe shume fat per ty,


Do perpiqem,ishalla thuaj nuk e harroj daten kur e kam ditelindjen ne ate moshe....lol

Faleminderit shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Zane,

100!!!! 

100 pranvera ne vjeshte,...lol

Si Enveri apo si Sala,

Apo me mire si lala,...

Pac ndihmen e zotit, dhe dashurine e familjes.

----------


## zANë

> Zane,
> 
> 100!!!! 
> 
> 100 pranvera ne vjeshte,...lol
> 
> Si Enveri apo si Sala,
> 
> Apo me mire si lala,...
> ...


Aahahahah,shume origjinal Xhu xhu  :ngerdheshje: 

Shume,shume,shume faleminderit... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura te uroj o ZaNe e malit!Paqja, lumturia te ndjekte kudo gjate jetes!Kalofsh sa me bukur!

----------


## hot_prinz

> *Albanez : Faleminderit i nderuar,fati dhe suksesi qoft edhe me ty gjithmone!
> 
> *hot_prinz : Me ate qe me the...edhe une po them shyqyr *se jemi* afer,lol.Thnx,thnx!
> 
> *Nje jete te gjate,ashtu sic e deshironi uroj ta keni edhe ju Z.Metbala!
> 
> *broken_smile : Te falenderoj shume,uroj mos te mungoj buzeqeshja asnjeher ...
> 
> *Izadora : Faleminderit shume...sy bukur :-)
> ...


Zane, mos me thuaj se nuk e harrove, pa qellin mje *'s'*?  :Mos:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

Zana!

Gezofsh vitet tua!
100 Vite per ty.

----------


## ANTONIO1

ui kush paska ditlindjen  :buzeqeshje:  edhe 100 te tjera fat e mbarsi kudo  :buzeqeshje:

----------

